# Brazilian Air Force Aerobatic Team, at Dayton Airshow this weekend !



## Lucke.stz (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello Guys,

This weekend, july 18-19 2009, the Brazilian Aerobatic Team - Smoke Squadron, will be on USA !! at Dayton Airshow...

Officially known as the Força Aérea Brasileira Esquadrilha da Fumaça, the Brazilian Air Force Smoke Squadron consists of seven festively painted Embraer T-27 Tucano jet- prop aircraft. The squadron is known for its fast-paced, close-up aerobatics, and, as its name suggests, spectacular smoke displays.

The team will be accompanied by a Brazilian Air Force Lockheed C-130 Hercules support aircraft. While it is very rare for the Brazilian Smoke Squadron to appear in the United States, this will be their second appearance in Dayton in just the last three years, having wowed the crowds in 2007 with their amazing coordinated aerobatics and impressive smoke presentations, including spelling out the words “Vectren Dayton Air Show”.

Some more here:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjTsRN0Nnsg_


cheers,

Lucas


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2009)

Lucas, that's cool as hell! Thanks for posting, I've heard of them but have never seen them.


----------



## Lucke.stz (Jul 16, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Lucas, that's cool as hell! Thanks for posting, I've heard of them but have never seen them.



Thanks ! That song of te videoclip is sou great, I´ll do subtittles and post it here soon..

cheers,


----------

